# knuckle coupler question



## rcpilot2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi All,
Have acquired several (new and used) Aristo and Bachmann rolling stock over the last couple months for a new layout I'm planning to start building come next spring 

Been making repairs/changes as needed on the used stuff. (ie: changing plastics wheels to steel, replacing/repairing couplers to knuckle type)
General cleanup of the cars and have them all spiffyed up and looking pretty good.

Next, I Set a 3ft section of track on the work bench to check the operation of the knuckle couplers between the Aristo and Bachmann.

Well, being the rookie/greenhorn that I am at G-scale, NOW, I find out that the height of the two different brands is ok but they won't close and latch.

Bet all you NON-greenhorns already knew that tho !!!. LOL :>)

Am shaking my head and chuckling at myself for not thinking to check this out before doing all that work. Oh well!!!









Anyways, does this mean I will have to change all the knuckles to one brand or the other? Or is there a way to make the two work together.


Later,
Dick


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

If you want to mix your equipment, you will want to standardize on one coupler. Alternatively, you could have a car with one type of coupler on one end and the other type on the other end. 

Bert


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

The two brands will couple (sort of) but you have to lift 1 car up and couple from the top. Most people standardize their frt cars with one brand of coupler whether its "hook & loop", Bachman knuckle, Aristocraft knuckle or the popular Kadee. All these types can be purchased at the hobby shop/mail order houses. My outdoor railroad is design for "operation" thus I need couplers that will couple automatically. At 1st I converted all my frt cars to Aristocraft knuckle because the majority of my fleet was Aristocraft so that reduced the amount of cars to change the couplers on. However, after a couple of years i found the Aristo couplers to malfunction more & more so I did what others had told me to do in the very beginning, convert all rolling stock to Kadee. ( I had HO trains for over 40 years so I knew how well the KD's worked) I had put it off due to the additional expense but finally bit the bullet and changed all my cars over to Kadee - couldn't be happier.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee makes a very nice operating coupler that comes in several variations for different brands and types of cars and locos. The one thing I like about the Kadees more than anything is how easy they couple up. Take two Aristo Craft cars and push them to gether and the knuckle couplers seldom close unless you slam the two cars together. Take two cars with Kadees and you can very easily push the two cars together and the couplers close. 

Randy


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing to think about before you settle on a standard coupler, is whether to stick with your truck mounted couplers, or go to body mounts. Your truck mounted couplers will not meet up with any cars with body mounts. The truck mounts will be too low. If you have tight curves ( less than 8' diameter) then you are probably betteroff with the truck mounts.

Body mount works much better if you are going to pull longer trains or will occasionally be backing up through curves and switches ( pushing rather than pulling).


Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I have found that most of the popular knuckle couplers will mate with each other. I mix USAT, Bachmann, Accucraft, and Kadee (G) without any problems. Aristos will not easily couple with the other brands. I have removed the Aristos from any aristo products that I have.




Chuck N


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless Ur going to run on 2 ft radius track, go ahead and start with body mount Kadees... Though it'll be more 
aggravation an expense in the beginning, in the long run U'll come out ahead the game... LS is slowly converging 
on a Kadee type coupler anyway, just like HO did 15 yrs ago, its hard to see how U could go wrong with Kadees
since they already have 40% of the LS market, which is double what the 2nd place coupler is, and they've been 
around forever...
Paul R...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 18 Nov 2009 02:02 PM 
Unless Ur going to run on 2 ft radius track, go ahead and start with body mount Kadees... Though it'll be more 
aggravation an expense in the beginning, in the long run U'll come out ahead the game... LS is slowly converging 
on a Kadee type coupler anyway, just like HO did 15 yrs ago, its hard to see how U could go wrong with Kadees
since they already have 40% of the LS market, which is double what the 2nd place coupler is, and they've been 
around forever...
Paul R...


Agreed, Kadees are














...........


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a question about Kadees that I'm sure the original poster will soon have as well if he decides to switch over. How do you know which coupler to buy for which cars? So far I have been modifying Kadee 820s with a dremel tool and by holding my tongue just right. There has to be an easier way to know which type of coupler to buy to get it to mount at the correct height for different manufacturer's rolling stock. Is it just trial and error or is there a a method to this madness?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Kaydees work great but at the price they go for I cant see getting them. I have had good luck with the Bachmann. For the price you cant beat it. I body mount all my couplers and my smallest turn is 6.5ft aristo. Just make sure where the turn changes direction like in s curves have a staight track in between. Make it as long as your longest car. You wont have any problems. Bachmann might be big when looking at it from a protypical point. Im not a rivet counter to that extreme. 
The small plastic stick used on bachmann couplers for the left and right movements. Just screw a small eye screws into the bottom. Works great for holding that plastic rod. (not sure what to call it)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Manco 

If you go to this Kadee web address, you will see the conversion list for most G scale locomotives, passenger cars and frt cars. 

http://www.kadee.com/conv/g1list.pdf 


As for price, if you are having to purchase couplers, no matter what brand, the Kadees aren't that much more. 

Also, if you try installing Bachmann couplers on other brand equipment, you're going to have to make major modifications in most cases to get them to work. With the Kadees, they are designed to fit the different brands and type equipment. 

Randy


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 19 Nov 2009 06:01 PM 
Manco 

If you go to this Kadee web address, you will see the conversion list for most G scale locomotives, passenger cars and frt cars. 

http://www.kadee.com/conv/g1list.pdf 


As for price, if you are having to purchase couplers, no matter what brand, the Kadees aren't that much more. 

Also, if you try installing Bachmann couplers on other brand equipment, you're going to have to make major modifications in most cases to get them to work. With the Kadees, they are designed to fit the different brands and type equipment. 

Randy I have body mounted the Bachmann couplers on aristo and hartland with no problems. As for price you get 6 pair of Bachmanns for ten and change at Ridge Rd. Kaydee cost between 5 and 9 depending what you get, a pair. Thats a big difference in price.


----------



## rcpilot2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the help and info from everyone. All the rolling stock are at present all truck mount couplers. And "yes" the bachmann and lionel are very compatable but as for aristocraft, like someone said earlier, they don't work well even with there own let alone any other brand.

Kind of aggravating in a way considering that aristo seems to be a little more "pricey" compared to some others. 

Randy, Thanks for the kadee link. Will use that for future reference as (from what has been said about them here) that seems to be the best solution. It's either that or live with and work with what I already have.

Got the rest of the winter season to tackle that project tho. Right now am looking at ,and spending mucho bucks on other (can't live without items) I either want or think I want/need for the new layout I have in mind.


Later,
Dick


----------

